# I guess I'll never have a daughter...



## jewelia

I just found out today that I'm having another boy. I knew it, and I just had this gut feeling that it was another boy. It was confirmed via ultrasound and I'm so gutted. 

My husband and I can only financially afford to have two children, so this one is our last. I'm so sad that I'll never had a daughter and nobody around me seems to understand or show any sympathy. I suppose they think I'm being ridiculous :(


----------



## Misscalais

Sorry you didn't hear girl.
I felt the same when I found out with my DS2. I wasn't sad that he was a boy cause I love boys it was just that we only wanted two kids and I had really hoped for at least one of each.
We decided to have another baby and I'm 7 weeks 4 days, and hoping this one is a girl cause its our absolute last. 
You'll love your new little guy to pieces but I guess that feeling would never really go away. :hugs:


----------



## onceisenough1

Sorry you didn't hear girl, but your little man will be gorgeous!


----------



## katherinegrey

Sorry you didn't hear girl honey, you're not being ridiculous, although you love your baby, there's a small grieving process going on for the daughter you won't have. At least it was for me, I definitely grieved over this little girl I'd created in my head, and I was sad I wouldn't get to meet her, but I was also over the moon that my baby looked healthy and happy, gender disappointment can be a very difficult times with many conflicting emotions :hugs:


----------



## Katt36

If it means anything at all I know exactly how you feel. I had a sixteen week scan and they said boy. This is my third and final it will make three boys :(. I am getting to old to have more children after this. It's so depressing and a feeling I might never shake as well. I'm sorry for what your feeling. Feel free to vent to me because I feel the same exact way. I feel cheated :(. I know I will love this baby. God forgive me for saying this but if someone said you will have a third boy I wouldn't have had more children at all.


----------



## Batman909

On my third boy here to. What makes me sad is sad is thinking of what ill miss. Doesn't help everyone in my town is having a girl even twin girls except me. I don't have any words of wisdom or anything I don't know what to say to make it better coz I feel shitty about it.


----------

